# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута в гостях.

## Вишну-рата дас

Наши Божества любят выезжать в гости к своим преданным. Еще на старом форуме выкладывал небольшие отчетики об этом. Вчерашняя поездка вдохновила возобновить эту традицию  :smilies: 

Устав за зиму от железо-картонных конструкций нашего храма, Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута вчера в очередной раз навестили общину преданных в Марфино. День выдался солнечным и даже весенним. Дополнительным поводом для выезда была церемония установления Божеств Шри Шри Радха Кришны в семье матаджи Шри Деви и Мадху-враты прабху.

Первым делом, наши Божества навестили Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундару матаджи Нада-бинду-вихарини и Гуру-вакхьи прабху. В доме этих преданных царит настоящая атмосфера Вриндавана и Даял-Нитай Шачисута очень любят бывать здесь.



Затем, пройдя в соседний дом, преданные совершили церемонию прана-пратиштхи. Вайшнавы в Марфино давно готовились к этому празднику. Был изготовлен прекрасный алтарь, пошиты одежды и приготовлен великий пир.



80 блюд было предложено Божествам в этот день! Матаджи Нанда с подругами готовили 3 дня не переставая!

В связи с этим вспоминается история о том как пировали Гауранга и Нитьянанда в доме Адвайта-ачарии:

Невероятные количества изысканных блюд приятно поразили Шри Чайтанью, Он увидел, с какой любовью в этом доме служат Кришне. Он был очень доволен. Как аккуратно и красиво все было разложено! Шри Адвайта все предусмотрел.
– Признаюсь, Я бы навечно возложил Себе на голову лотосные стопы повара, который приготовил для Кришны такие прекрасные блюда!
Хотя Шри Чайтанья видел три порции прасада, Он решил, что все они предназначены для Кришны, и потому попросил у Адвайты Ачарьи еще два банановых листа:
– Пожалуйста, положи нам немного вощей и риса.
Он приготовился сесть поодаль от расставленных блюд.
– Это вам, – отвечал Адвайта Ачарья. – Господу Кришне я положил на золотые тарелки, поэтому садитесь здесь, около банановых.
– Но санньяси не должен принимать так много пищи, – с легким укором сказал Шри Чайтанья. – Что это за отречение, если есть такие изысканные блюда? Так можно потерять контроль над собой.
– Не надо скрываться! Ведь я знаю, кто Ты, – стал уговаривать Его Адвайта Ачарья. – Пожалуйста, садись и поешь!
– Но Я не смогу съесть так много!
– Ну хорошо, – смирился Шри Адвайта, – съешь, сколько захочешь. Остальное оставь на тарелке.
Но Шри Чайтанья, не соглашаясь, вновь покачал головой:
– Ты забыл, что санньяси ничего не должен оставлять после себя? Отложи Мне, Я не всилах столько съесть!
И тогда Адвайта Ачарья заговорил напрямую:
– Ты – Сам Верховный Господь, и Ты беспределен. Ты вмещаешь в Себя все мироздание, что для Тебя этот прасад? Хватит играть словами! Я так рад принять Тебя в своем доме. Пожалуйста, начинайте кушать, довольно разговоров! – И Адвайта Ачарья стал из кувшина поливать на руки обоим братьям. 



Шри Чайтанья и Шри Нитьянанда слегка омылись и сели принять прасад. Оба Они улыбались.
– Я ничего не ел три дня. Надеюсь, этого хватит, чтобы утолить голод! – сказал Нитьянанда Прабху, жадным взглядом окидывая угощение. – Но Адвайта, – разочарованно воскликнул Он, – похоже, сегодня Мне снова придется поститься? Я могу все это съесть один, но в желудке у Меня будет пусто!
Адвайта Ачарья смиренно сложил руки, но глаза его весело блестели:
– О господин! Разве Ты не нищенствующий монах, который странствует по святым местам? Ты должен быть очень сдержан в желаниях. Если Господь пошлет Тебе немного фруктов или овощей, Ты ешь, если же нет – постишься. К тому же Ты гость в моем доме, и Тебе не следует сердиться. Я всего лишь бедный брахман. Прими то, что я могу предложить Тебе, и успокой Свои ненасытные глаза!
– Кем бы Я ни был, ты должен накормить Меня, раз Я у тебя в доме, – с напускным гневом сказал Нитьянанда. – Хозяин угождает гостю – так что подай еды, сколько Я пожелаю!
– Неужели Ты отрекся от мира, чтобы набивать живот? Я не пойму, чем Ты занимаешься, что так беспокоишь честных брахманов! – казалось, Адвайта Ачарья не выдержал. – Ты ненасытен! Дай Тебе волю, и Ты съешь сто кило риса! А где я столько возьму? Я всего лишь бедный брахман! Довольствуйся и горстью. Пожалуйста, ешь и не обнаруживай Своего безумия!
Чайтанья Махапрабху и Нитьянанда Прабху принимали прасад, шутливо препираясь с Адвайтой Ачарьей. Господь Чайтанья ел лишь половину с каждой тарелки, а остальное отодвигал. Но Адвайта Ачарья добавлял Ему что-то и предлагал снова.
– Нет, Я не могу столько съесть! – протестовал Шри Чайтанья.
– Хорошо, ешь половину, остальное оставь, – уговаривал Шри Адвайта. И Господь Чайтанья, не в силах ему отказать, исполнял все его желания. 

Зато Нитьянанда вел Себя как ненасытный обжора.
– Я все еще голоден! – с недовольным видом говорил Он. – У Меня пустой живот! Разве это еда? Лишь жалкие остатки! Лучше забери их вовсе, Я не хочу это есть!
Он взял горсть риса и швырнул ее на пол. Рис разлетелся в разные стороны, несколько зерен риса попали в Адвайту Ачарью. Неописуемое блаженство отразилось на его лице, ведь он прикоснулся к остаткам пищи чистого преданного!
– Дорогой Нитьянанда, – радостно воскликнул Адвайта, – я получил желанную награду! Ты превзошел все ожидания! Сделай меня таким же сумашедшим! Ты бросил в меня остатками Своего прасада, даже не боясь, что я брахман, и что Ты можешь обидеть меня.
– Будь осторожен! – строго предупредил Нитьянанда. – Ведь это остатки пищи Самого Кришны. Ты рискуешь Его оскорбить. Прасад – проявление Господа! И тогда, дорогой Адвайта, тебе придется пригласить к себе и накормить, по крайней мере, сотню санньяси, чтобы очиститься от такого греха!
– О нет, нет! – Адвайта Ачарья в притворном ужасе замахал руками. Больше я этого никогда не сделаю! Санньяси, подобные Тебе, только подрывают устои жизни благочестивых брахманов!
Они продолжали перебрасываться шутками. Наконец, Адвайта Ачарья подал Шри Чайтанье и Шри Нитьянанде кувшин с ароматной водой, чтоб Они омыли руки и уста, а потом предложил немного отдохнуть. Братья прилегли, и Адвайта Ачарья подал Им зерна гвоздики, кардамона и листья туласи освежить рот. Он натер каждого сандаловой пастой и на шею надел цветочную гирлянду..."

Церемония прана-пратиштхи прошла в нектарной атмосфере киртана, радости и детского смеха:







После того как были накормлены преданные, Божества пошли по другим домам:


(В гостях у дочери Нанды - Шри-прии)

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Альбом с разными фотографиями путешествий Божеств по домам своих преданных: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/73

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Два года назад рассказывал о том как Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж установил своим ученикам Адриану и Снежане Божества Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Виджай-Гаурангу!


.
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...7-18&Itemid=56

С тех пор эти преданные получили посвящение и их зовут Ачинтья Кришна дас и Сангита даси, ну а их сын так пока и остался Вриндаваном. Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута решили в это воскресенье проверить, как продвигается их служение Божествам. Надо признать, что вайшнавы подготовились к празднику основательно! Вся шрингасана была великолепно украшена орхидеями, был приготовлен великолепный пир, Божествам предложили замечательную абхишеку.



Особенно стоит отметить замечательный киртан! И Ачинтья Кришна прабху и Сангита матаджи владеют вокалом на профессиональном уровне. Буквально накануне Сангита победила в очень престижном конкурсе вокалистов, так что можете себе представить как звучала маха-мантра в этот вечер!

И киртан и угощение были просто опьяняющими! Господу были предложены блюда индийской, русской, японской и европейской кухни (одних только чих-кейков было 3 вида!). Вспоминая историю Господа Чайтаньи и Мурари Гупты, пуджари, похоже придется лечить Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуту от переедания)))



*Расстройство желудка Гауранги*

"...Мурари Гупта, без ума от любви к Богу, смешал рис и топленое масло и позвал:

— Кришна! Иди, покушай!

Он схватил с тарелки горсть риса и подбросил его в воздух. Затем он схватил еще одну горсть, затем еще, и так — пока весь рис не оказался на полу. Его жена стояла и молча наблюдала за мужем. Когда в тарелке больше ничего не осталось, она улыбнулась и поставила перед ним еще одну, полную свежего риса. Она знала, что ее муж — великий преданный Господа, и, подавая ему прасад, она повторяла имя Кришны, умоляя, чтобы Мурари был осторожнее.

На следующий день рано утром к Мурари пришел Господь Чайтанья. Увидев Его, Мурари упал в поклоне, а затем с любовью спросил:

— Что привело Тебя ко мне?

— Я пришел лечиться от расстройства желудка.

— А что Ты ел вчера?

— Как! Разве не помнишь?! Ты же сам просил Меня: «Ешь, ешь!». Всё уже забыл! Ничего, твоя жена помнит. Ты угощал Меня, а Я не мог отказаться. Вот теперь и лечи Меня от риса, которым сам же и накормил. Я знаю, что если выпить побольше воды, то станет легче, и твоя вода наверняка Меня вылечит.



С этими словами Господь схватил стакан Мурари и залпом выпил воду, которая в нем была. На лице Его отразилось полное удовлетворение, как если бы Он попробовал нектар."

Хорошо, что на следующий день экадаши! Лечение гостей этого праздника от переедания пройдет естественным образом!  :smilies: 

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Виджай-Гауранга ки джай!

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!

----------


## Сёма

Джай! спасибо большое...

----------

